# Epson 1430 color issue



## Sandy2013 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello, I've been trawling the forum and can not find this info anywhere so really hoping someone can help me out. I have a epson artisan 1430 with no issues for over a year, now I can not print gray colors or dark pink colors, I get blue for the gray and like purpure for dark pink, I haven't change anything I been getting my pigment inks from inkjetcarts for over 4 years using photoshop color settings North America Prepress 2, Don,t color manage this document and 3g jet opaque transfer paper. Please help me, Thanks everyone.


----------



## dutySqueege (Apr 3, 2015)

post head cleaning test print looks good?


----------



## Bobby Spin (Jul 6, 2016)

Same problem with my artisan 1430. All of a sudden colors are leaning toward purple instead of the true colors. And after running a head cleaner I get true colors on test print and then purple when I print someting for real.


----------



## Sandy2013 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi, yes test print looks good but I still no able to print
gray or pink dont know if is because of my printer or my inks from injetcarts, thank you dutySqueege


----------



## dutySqueege (Apr 3, 2015)

I would try 2 things. Go to Epson's website and download the latest driver for your printer. 
Then you should try to print a page that is split into two rectangles of the colors you cant print. See if the print looks inconsistent. If it does, use some head cleaning chemicals with the tube attached to the heads. I wonder if maybe your light magenta and light cyan heads are dirty or clogged up? Other than that I'm not sure what else it could be


----------

